# 6 ways you didn't know your cell phone could save your life.



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

Nearly everyone nowadays never leave the house without one thing, their cellphone. That means most people have a rudimentary survival kit in their pocket without knowing it! This post is to show you 6 ways your cellphone could help you survive, besides using it to call for AAA.

1. Signal mirror.
Most cell phones and smart phones have a perfectly usable mirror inside, just be careful not to shatter it while tearing apart your phone. Mine actually had both a regular mirror as well as an extra piece mirror-like film. Use as a signal mirror by holding two fingers in a V in front of you, then put the aircraft or ship you are trying to signal in the bottom of that V. Then move the mirror until the light shines through the bottom of the V and towards your potential rescuers.

















2. D.O.T. (Direction of travel) markers
There are several layers of thin, highly reflective film inside your phone. Cut these into arrows and place in a conspicuous place to show rescuers which direction you are traveling. Its also good to take the unused pieces after you disassemble your phone and leave them in an arrow shape to show which way you went.









3. Spear tip for game/fish
This took a little time, but take a small piece of metal from inside the phone and cut/bend/sharpen into a small point. Make sure to include a few barbs so your prey can't get away! Place in the split end of a straight stick and secure with cordage to make a spear for fish or small game.

















4. Treble hook and spoon for fishing
There are several small pieces of metal inside your phone. Take a couple and use a little duct tape or cordage to tie some parts together into a treble hook. I also took a shiny piece of copper and fashioned a spoon-type lure. Tie with found or scavenged cordage or fishing line and you have fishing gear!

























5. Battery/wire for firestarting
Save the battery. Most Li-ion batteries are clearly marked with positive (+) and negative (-). Save a small piece of wire from the phone and prepare a tinder bundle. Touch the wire to both the positive and negative terminals on the battery and it should short circuit, creating enough heat to start your tinder smoldering. Blow gently and add to a prepared fire bundle.

















6. Blade for cleaning/preparing fish, shelter making.
After disassembling my old phone, I was left with a large piece of flat metal. I turned this into a simple blade for a multitude of uses. I simply cut it into a blade shape and sharpened with my file or you could use a rough rock. Its actually fairly sharp.









This is only intended to be used in an emergency situation and by all means, if your phone still works, calling for help is always your best bet. If you find yourself stranded on a desert isle, or mountain pass, etc. there is a treasure of useful parts inside that marvel of modern technology that is always within arms reach, your cellphone.

Til next time...

ghost


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Cool! Thanks, oif_ghost_tod


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

Pretty smart.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I'll have to steal one because I do not have one of those smart phones.... LOL


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

If your phone has a screen of any kind, most of these components can be found. The lesson is more about thinking outside the box. Countless stories exist of hikers or kayakers spending nights dangerously close to hypothermia, without any survival gear, and they could have done something like this.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Hardcore!
I like it.sadly I don't have a cell phone.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

I DO have a smart phone. I love this iphone. It is my fav tool i have. If i have to destroy it to survive i will, but i will be one VERY pissed off camper!!


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Nevermind.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

seanallen said:


> I DO have a smart phone. I love this iphone. It is my fav tool i have. If i have to destroy it to survive i will, but i will be one VERY pissed off camper!!


X2..................


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

seanallen said:


> I DO have a smart phone. I love this iphone. It is my fav tool i have. If i have to destroy it to survive i will, but i will be one VERY pissed off camper!!


I understand the importance our phones play in day to day life, but given the choice between self-rescue and playing "Angry Birds"...rescue is more important.

*Side note*
IPhone batteries are not removable like the one in my OP. They are still usable, but require a little more work to get at. There are several other phones like this with "permanent" batteries, the batteries are still very easy to identify. Use similarly.


----------



## Will01 (May 19, 2012)

If one goes anywhere with only a cell phone.. Natural Selection has already made a decision with regards to their survivability. If translated into words.. "Probability of Survival... Low)


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

You can entertain yourself playing solitaire.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't carry a cell phone. I do carry a Leatherman. Checkmate.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

My cell phone has crime deterrent.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Geek999 said:


> You can entertain yourself playing solitaire.


That is a sure fire way to get rescued.
You can bet someone will find you just to tell you to play the black 9 on the red 10.


----------

